# Boeing 747 - Secret Location



## Jackinory (Oct 8, 2010)

For security reasons i cannot tell you where this is unless you PM me.
Found this a couple of months ago, and my god, it was one of most amazing experiences of my life doing this.


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not so secret this I reckon....still, a good explore, and some good pics


----------



## tommo (Oct 8, 2010)

welcome to dp jack 

great find fella your just a little bit late this has been splashed all over the net for months, the secret is out so i guess your inbox is safe from overload for the min, but it is a good site to be fair so nice one for gettitng out and having a look


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 8, 2010)

I like that cockpit shot - once had the privilige of landing a 747 simulator (not the Microsoft version)


----------



## tommo (Oct 8, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> I like that cockpit shot - once had the privilige of landing a 747 simulator (not the Microsoft version)



ah sorry to go slightly off thread but has any one done the flight sim on google earth, great fun


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 8, 2010)

tommo said:


> ah sorry to go slightly off thread but has any one done the flight sim on google earth, great fun



Wha hey will have to have a go at that


----------



## Jackinory (Oct 8, 2010)

Aye i was the first person to urbex it though! haha. back in may (around then) at least i think.

Although the pictures some of the other urbex guys have got make mine look like a pile of dog poo lol


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 9, 2010)

In South Korea a 747 has been converted into a restaurant that's now abandoned.


----------



## Jackinory (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh my word, i'd LOVE to go there!


----------



## the_delta_force (Oct 9, 2010)

*747*

Your settings don't allow you to receive PM. Can you please PM me with details?

Thanks


----------



## smileysal (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent pics mate, love airplanes. 

@ the delta force, he can't pm you, or receive pm's yet, till he's been on a short while, won't be long though. it's easy enough to find if you use google though.


----------



## lost (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm going to explore one of these when I go on holiday next month.

Nice work, wouldn't mind having a look myself. It'll be all over the other forum if it's well known no doubt.


----------



## Jackinory (Oct 9, 2010)

Can only find it on google easily if he's from kent  aha

or knows where it is previously xD

if you check desertionphotography.co.uk and click on the 'exploration reports' you can find it under 'other sites'


----------



## banshee (Oct 9, 2010)

can you point out the exits please


----------



## Jackinory (Oct 9, 2010)

banshee said:


> can you point out the exits please



Want me to don a pretty dress and hat as well?


----------



## Potter (Oct 9, 2010)

Incredible.


----------



## celo (Oct 10, 2010)

Potter said:


> Incredible.



The Boeing or Jackinory in a pretty dress and hat??


----------



## magmo (Oct 10, 2010)

I went in the 747 that was at Bruntingthorpe about 2 weeks before they blew it up doing hold container tests, it was good to go in it, what surprised me was how small the wiew was through the front window and how high the cockpit is off the ground.


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2010)

It's funny, the thing that never fails to surprise me about planes is just how flimsy they actually are... :err:


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 10, 2010)

krela said:


> It's funny, the thing that never fails to surprise me about planes is just how flimsy they actually are... :err:



Not wrong there..I went up in a Tiger Moth last month and boy was that paper thin!


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Oct 10, 2010)

cant pm you, but is this the one thats on top gear? if it is then i know where it is.
awesome explore tho.


----------



## Jackinory (Oct 13, 2010)

227angrydonkeys said:


> cant pm you, but is this the one thats on top gear? if it is then i know where it is.
> awesome explore tho.



No mate, no where near, the place you're thinking of is probably Dunsfold I'm guessing?


----------



## Jackinory (Oct 13, 2010)

celo said:


> The Boeing or Jackinory in a pretty dress and hat??



Nothing like seeing a fat bloke in a pretty dress and hat :no:


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 13, 2010)

Kemble


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Oct 13, 2010)

Jackinory said:


> No mate, no where near, the place you're thinking of is probably Dunsfold I'm guessing?


yea hi used to work on that site, was just wondering if it was that one. could you possibly pm me the location please, just roughly.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 29, 2010)

krela said:


> It's funny, the thing that never fails to surprise me about planes is just how flimsy they actually are... :err:



There was a programme on television recently where there was a 747 stripped down & then scrapped, piece by piece. They used a wheeled machine which snipped it into half along the middle then into smaller bits.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 29, 2010)

krela said:


> It's funny, the thing that never fails to surprise me about planes is just how flimsy they actually are... :err:



You are so right there - B52 - reduced to a pile of scrap by pilot error - should never have happened. Over confidence & arrogance combined - fatal consequences. 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUEhNKBi4DY[/nomedia]


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 30, 2010)

Most planes use light alloys, so can be fairly flimsy.

I remember seeing one being broken up by a grabber on a crane, which ripped though it like it was tin-foil.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 30, 2010)

Secret spot or not,I love the pictures,Many thanks!


----------



## KooK. (Oct 30, 2010)

its like a tuba toofpaste.


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 30, 2010)

think it's possible to start that thing up? would love to give that a try, just for a laugh..


----------



## cogito (Dec 30, 2010)

If that's the one that everyone else has been doing then you're brave drawing attention to yourself on site by using flash!


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 31, 2010)

A fully laden 747 400 series still weighs 423 tons fully ladened!


----------



## jpgee (Feb 18, 2011)

I would guess this is at Manston and if it is I wouldn't recommend exploring it unless you don't mind a jail sentence.


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 28, 2011)

*Jumbo Jet*

I had the pleasure of being on the first BOAC 747 to Nairobi and, back then, passengers were allowed to smoke on board and nobody felt threatened if you asked to 'visit the cockpit'!

My sis has worked for BA for nearly 20 years, as an "Airbourne Tubular Aluminium Transportation System Customer Services Agent" ("Hostie" to you and me!), so have been "up front" many times since - and it never loses its' appeal.

If you like crawling around historic planes, try the Vulcan (G-VJET) parked at S-o-S Airport. A mate of mine works for one of the local companies that help maintain it and took me for a look-see.

Complete thrill, especially as my Big Bro was a 9 Squadron Vulcan Jock before being posted to 1FTS (where he got me flying in a JP5  )

I don't know of any places in the UK where you can find too many abandoned aircraft but I used to live in Kiev (Ukraine) and drove to and from the UK a number of times.

There are loads of things to see on the route, including a Hind being used as a garden ornament, a field full full of rusting MiGs and various other bits of ex-Soviet militaria, not just of the flying kind.

Anyway, ta for the 747 pics - as you can tell, they brought back loads of memories!


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW! Its not everyday you get an unlimited wander of a 747. Very Nice.


----------

